# Will you leave DTV if they stop carrying FOX? (resolved)



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

I for one would only miss 2 channels, Nat Geo and FX. Not enough for me to leave.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

I will miss fx the most. I'm not sure if I'll switch providers. If I can catch it online that's a plus....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No!

This too will pass.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

No.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It won't happen!!!


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

Nope. It will pass. This will hurt Fox more than DirecTV if the channels are black for an extended period of time.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

No You can change but soon you will be looking at the same thing at your new provider.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Would never leave D* over this minor issue. Good riddance to FOX.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just to clarify do you mean the Fox channels in this current dispute, or eventually all channels including Fox locals and FNC?

Anyway, that's a "NO" in either case though losing the Lakers on my RSNs would be painful should the NBA lock-out be resolved.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

Only if they are still off in April with baseball season starts. Gotta have Fox Sports Cincinnati.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Won't leave, but I will miss FX. If it even comes down to them being pulled. 

19 million viewers is a lot and I suspect that there will be a compromise before the deadline.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

OP you should turn it into a poll.

No I won't and I too think this too shell pass. I will miss hockey but I think NHL Network will do just fine while I wait.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes.. If they cancel speed and natgeo. I will switch providers.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

It would be annoying to lose the sports nets,but NO.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Negative.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I won't leave. There was a possibility of me losing my local Fox last year, and I put an OTA antenna in my amazon cart, but that was resolved before it went dark. Didn't even consider going with someone else.

At first I thought, shoot, I might miss Bordain's new series, then remembered that's on a different channel. It'd take quite a lot for me to leave, and I'd have to be on the side of the channel, which isn't the case here for me.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll miss NatGeo but it isnt enough to make me cancel. Besides, I figured long ago that the cost of my tv's, Directv service and Center Ice is still cheaper than season tickets to go to see my hockey team live (assuming I lived there)


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Not a chance.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

IF Fox channels leave, it will be temporary, so the thread basic question is moot. Why do you think Fox is trying to hard to fight DTV with the Keep My Nets website and on air publicity? Because they know that 90% plus subscribers will not leave DTV. They will just wait for both sides to give in a little and FX et al magically reappear.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"tivoboy" said:


> Yes.. If they cancel speed and natgeo. I will switch providers.


I think that if they do go dark, they would be back before you could have a new provider.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

No. But, I will drop Directv if they do not add ALL the shoping channels in HD before Black Friday.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

No I won't. Will miss the couple of programs we watch on FX though.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

This should be a poll.

Regardless, my answer is no.

I would pick Justified up a few months later on blu-ray.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

No, unless it really affects my NHL center ice.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I hate to lose NatGeo but No. I won't leave.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"richall01" said:


> No. But, I will drop Directv if they do not add ALL the shoping channels in HD before Black Friday.


LOL...I'm with you there.


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

Absolutely not. I'll download _American Horror Story_ if the Fox channels are dropped. It's the only show I watch regularly on any of the Fox networks now.


----------



## larry55 (Jun 3, 2010)

hell no .


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

No plans on leaving if it's pulled. Not enough of a reason for me to do so.

Kevin


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If they stop carrying Fox news, I'll sign another 2 year agreement.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

No way. The only Fox channel I would miss is Fox Sports South, and most SEC games are on ESPN now, anyway.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

NR4P said:


> If they stop carrying Fox news, I'll sign another 2 year agreement.


hehehe


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Hopefully they will work it out but III don't spend more than 1-2 hrs of week watching their programming. Now if the Astros could put a team together, I might watch more.


----------



## TheFigurehead (Mar 29, 2009)

The only place I could switch to is Cable... DTV minus some Fox channels is still a better option than Comcast.

So no.. not leaving DirecTV either way.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nope, won't leave. If they do drop the channels I'll be able to watch what I need from other sources like Internet streaming.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

In theory, if the Fox locals left _and_ the Fox feeds on NFL ST left, and I couldn't get OTA via a DIRECTV DVR, and Comcrap suddenly got all those things, I might leave. But I doubt it. 

As far as the current channels being discussed? Not a chance.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ricksterinps (Oct 11, 2007)

I'll never leave D as their service has been the best since day one. 

I'm actually getting tired of hearing about this type of thing happening and it's been on almost every carrier. Who's next?? Maybe if D stands up and says, "Fine, we'll go on with you and see how your advertising dollars get affected without 19 million subscribers" then maybe in the future, the networks will be a little more willing to work with carriers.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

No way. Only channel out of the bunch I watch is FX..sometimes Fox Movie if there's something on. However, DirecTV provides hundreds of other channels to choose from in the interim. Like Versus...it will come back (but not like G4).


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Will this include the local FOX affiliates also?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> Will this include the local FOX affiliates also?


Not right now.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

gomezma1 said:


> Will this include the local FOX affiliates also?


Not at this time.

And even if it does in the next few months, it would likely only be the Fox owned and operated affiliates.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

If Fox Sports South/SportSouth aren't on by next baseball season I will switch providers.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Would it lower our bill if we lose FOX?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

gomezma1 said:


> Would it lower our bill if we lose FOX?


Doubt it. If it turned out to be permanent, I am sure DirecTv would just replace them with other channels on the HD channels wanted list.


----------



## irlspotter (Dec 14, 2006)

They will never lower your bill! Yes, I'll leave. I thought the FCC passed a rule that said they had to continue to carry channels at the current rate during a carriage dispute!


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Not leaving here. This is act0aully easy for me as Speed is the only channel I really care about and MotoGP ends Sunday and Supercross doesnt start until January so they have 2 months to work it out. In the short term this will hurt Fox more than DirecTV


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I will be frustrated as hell bit I won't cancel. First off, I am still under contract for another 13 months. Secondly, my other options are Broadstripe Cable (15 hd channels) and Dish. Since I don't ever want to be stuck with Dish it makes it an even easier decision.

Changing providers is a pain anyways. By the time everything was changed over the dispute will be settled.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Absolutely yes.....My main reason for Directv was because they carried my Fox RSN in HD. 
I'm going to Dish again in fact have a installation appointment set for November 4th, but will cancel if the dispute is settled or I haven't lost FoxAZ.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Nope, as long as it only involves the listed channels.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'm curious about something for those of you who say you'll leave. If it's these particular channels, and your other possible provider just renewed them, then I guess you're safe there, but is any provider a safe haven from losing channels? It seems all of them have had content disputes. Is the grass any greener?


----------



## moxie1617 (Nov 15, 2005)

Won't leave, screw newscorp.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Will just catch any shows we missed on demand when they're back.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not going anywhere. I can live without these channels and I'm sure they'll be back before long, if they get shut off at all. My only other choice for a service provider is Dish or OTA and I gotta have my sports and MRV.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Fox soccer channel is a must. So yes.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

I get so annoyed with people that say they will switch. They are the same people that will get pissed off if their bill goes up but also get mad if their provider actually is trying to keep costs down and they lose a
few channels. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"crabtrp" said:


> Fox soccer channel is a must. So yes.


So you are going to switch over one channel? I just don't get it. So what if they come to an agreement before November 1 and your bill goes up $10? Will you be *****ing about that then?


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

FenixTX said:


> I get so annoyed with people that say they will switch. They are the same people that will get pissed off if their bill goes up but also get mad if their provider actually is trying to keep costs down and they lose a
> few channels. You can't have it both ways.


And they'll be facing the same situation in the not-so-distant future at their new provider as well.

I'll miss NatGeo...A LOT. But I won't switch.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

FenixTX said:


> So you are going to switch over one channel? I just don't get it. So what if they come to an agreement before November 1 and your bill goes up $10? Will you be *****ing about that then?


Yes.


----------



## SPECIES11703 (Oct 10, 2004)

No.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

NO!


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

Screw Fox and company. I won't switch.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

FenixTX said:


> So you are going to switch over one channel? I just don't get it. So what if they come to an agreement before November 1 and your bill goes up $10? Will you be *****ing about that then?


You would get it if all the Nebraska games were on FOX only.
If you still don't get it, your not much of a Nebraska fan.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

No, I don't watch any of the channels anyway except for my local FSN for Rockets games (and there might not even be an NBA season anyway)


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

camo said:


> Absolutely yes.....My main reason for Directv was because they carried my Fox RSN in HD.
> I'm going to Dish again in fact have a installation appointment set for November 4th, but will cancel if the dispute is settled or I haven't lost FoxAZ.


And what happens if they come to an agreement and the channels are back on Nov 5th?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

DEFINITELY.

I watch a lot of FX and NatGeo shows, but I can just find those online... the ones that REALLY piss me off are the regional sports networks.

Kings... hockey season JUST started and now I'm going to miss almost all of it because these aholes

Lakers... whenever they start playing again

Dodgers... if they don't get it figured out by baseball season

UCLA football and basketball... again, the seasons just started, and they ONLY air them on the FSN's


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Nope none of the current Newscorp channels under renegotiation are on my deal-breaker list. However, some of the others expiring at the end of the year might be. Even then, I'd be tempted to add basic cable for awhile to fill in the gap if channels actually went dark for more than a week or two.

Honestly, I think there most likely scenario is that either they settle at the last minute or that the channels get turned off at midnight and they settle a few hours later. By my reckoning, the chances of an extended outage are pretty low.


----------



## mrsdrgn (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes. Fox Soccer HD channel is a must for me. And I also hate to loose FX, National Geo HD and my Regional Sports station. Already got appointment with Uverse. Even if they resolve the dispute I will get Uvere installed. If Uverse works good than I am gone.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

NR4P said:


> If they stop carrying Fox news, I'll sign another 2 year agreement.


 :lol: +1


----------



## Mikej0530 (Dec 23, 2008)

The only Fox station that I watch is not in danger(At least not at this moment) of going off the air!


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm not leaving because of any of these channels - there may be a channel or two I'd consider leaving over, but not these. Ultimately, every provider gets into these sorts of carriage disputes. For all you know, you could leave DirecTV over these FOX channels only to find your new provider in the exact same dispute a few months later.

Sure, I'd miss FX (but I only watch American Horror Story on it) and Nat Geo (nothing I watch regularly, but they do have some good content I watch from time to time when nothing else is on). The rest of the affected bunch I couldn't say I've ever watched anything on. That's just my perspective.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

No. Not going anywhere. Just helps me justify paying a cable bill also for backup.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

I watch both of those channels but it wouldn't make me switch.


----------



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Give up my Directv to support Rupert Murdoch?
A big HELL NO! Screw that greedy, slimey bastard!
Let him go hack himself!


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn,t change but, would miss a couple of series on FX .That being said I have lived without my home team games since going with Directv in 9/2006 leaving Comcast .So losing some Fox channels which is probably short term if not at all dosen,t sway me.The best service and equipment trump all else.


----------



## jtudor (Feb 24, 2008)

FenixTX said:


> They are the same people that will get pissed off if their bill goes up but also get mad if their provider actually is trying to keep costs down and they lose a
> few channels. You can't have it both ways.


But are they really trying to keep your cost down, or are they trying to keep profit up?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anybody who said they would switch to Dish know their history? Charlie does far more channel dropping over money than DirecTV ever has


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

jtudor said:


> But are they really trying to keep your cost down, or are they trying to keep profit up?


That is really the same thing, DirecTV has an acceptable level of profit they need to meet. If costs go up prices have to go up, if cost increases are restrained then price increases are restrained


----------



## wolverine1701 (Jun 4, 2004)

NR4P said:


> If they stop carrying Fox news, I'll sign another 2 year agreement.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I'll certainly miss NGC; I have several Series recordings setup.

But, certainly not enough to make me switch and it will only be a matter of time before they come to an agreement.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

Yep!!!


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

For one time in my life i have to stand by Directv on this,i think it will be settled just a mater how much extra we will have to pay.


----------



## russinpa (Aug 12, 2010)

If the channels get pulled and aren't back by early January when Sunday Ticket ends I'll probably start looking. FSC is one of my must have channels and I really enjoy some of the FX progamming. I really doubt that it will get that far. Both companies have alot to lose.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

No. They will eventually resolve it but it really doesn't affect me much. Not a fan of FX and I can miss Nat Geo and my local RSNs are non-fox, while center ice and Sunday ticket are okay.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> And what happens if they come to an agreement and the channels are back on Nov 5th?


I'll be packing up my 3 DVR's and shipping them back on Monday after they pull service. I'm not playing their games of pulling service on Nov.1 and in the end will cave in and we still get the price increase. 
I know exactly where this is going. I expect to have my Fox sports channel and if I can't get it I'll go somewhere else. My final answer no exceptions, this and the 4 networks are the only channels I will not go without and will terminate service over. 
I hate doing it because I love Directv with the MRV, money is not the issue for me, but losing this channel is.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Some big talkers here. It would be fun to see who actually makes the switch should these channels go dark.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I was with Dish when they went through this crap about a year ago and didn't leave them over it, so no, I'm not leaving D* over the temp loss of FX and other Fox channels.

On a side note, if D* would drop a certain news channel, I'd add a year to my commit!!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

camo said:


> I'll be packing up my 3 DVR's and shipping them back on Monday after they pull service. I'm not playing their games of pulling service on Nov.1 and in the end will cave in and we still get the price increase.
> I know exactly where this is going. I expect to have my Fox sports channel and if I can't get it I'll go somewhere else. My final answer no exceptions, this and the 4 networks are the only channels I will not go without and will terminate service over.
> I hate doing it because I love Directv with the MRV, money is not the issue for me, but losing this channel is.


What about when Dish does the same? What about the issue of FSN-AZ being only part-time HD and some games won't be in HD or are joined in progress?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

I won't leave, but will downgrade my service. I would miss FNC if they were gone. I can pick up my local FOX affiliate, OTA and a couple more that are within reception distance of my antenna.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely not. If we started to do that then we would have to switch providers every year since one of the cable/satellite companys have a dispute nearly ever year. This will be resolved so just calm down. We may lose these channels for a short time but in today's world we can catch any missed episodes of Sons of Anarchy or American Horror Story online or On Demand somewhere for a small fee.


----------



## Gary*W* (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll miss FX the most by a looong way. I also follow F1 so I'll miss SPEED and the RSN's for hockey. But can't really afford to switch providers now and who's to say in 6 months to a year that News Corp won't be fighting with UVerse, Dish or Comcast.


----------



## tivoboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Problem is, in my area a lot of the college games we watch, stanford as a big example have been carried on the fox sports networks, this household unfortunately, can't go without. :-(

so, natgeo, speed and the fox sports is pretty much a deal killer.

Hopefully, DISH will carry those channels and I can just switch if that is the case.


----------



## john262 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would definitely not leave. I subscribe to the Select package and the HD Extra pack. I don't get any of the channels that will be lost anyway. The only Fox channel that I watch, Fox News Channel, will not be dropped, at least not now anyway.


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

Never. If I left every time a provider had a carriage dispute, I would be switching every 6 months or less.

Losing these Fox stations will be disappointing (if it happens), but in the end, it is just TV. The few shows I watch regularly on these channels, I will try to find online. Also, the nice thing about "cable" channels is they run every new episode 10 times a week so I will probably find the shows I missed when the channels light up again.


----------



## YakeVlad (Aug 12, 2011)

No, I won't ever leave a service provider over a carriage dispute. I understand your question is reasonable, but doing so would just be providing the media corps which are asking for insane increases in fees more power at the negotiating table. We don't need to give the media corps more power at the table. Doing so just results in us as consumers paying more, because switching to another provider just delays the inevitable. Sooner or later the provider you switch to will be due to renegotiate their contract with the same media corp. You'll run into this problem wherever you go. It sucks but that's just the reality of the current environment. You're better off to pick the provider that gives you the quality of service and best selection of channels you watch and stick with it. There are many providers out there with much worse customer service and quality of service. Find a happy home and get comfortable unless something in those areas changes significantly.

As for those discussing corporate profit motivations, both News Corp. and D* are publicly traded companies so both of them have shareholders to which they answer. If shareholder value isn't increased from quarter to quarter or year to year, the boards get fired. So yes, both companies in this dispute have a profit interest to protect in this dispute. However, it's about time we as consumers say enough is enough. BofA is taking a beating over its new debit card fee and last I checked is reducing it as a result. It's time for the media corps to get the same message regarding trying to make up for ad revenue losses with crazy increases in carriage fees.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Out of the channels in the current dispute and the upcoming locals and Fox News the only one I watch is the Fox local and I can get and record that from my basic cable subscription.

Yes I have a nice satellite package and DVRs. I also keep basic cable, it isn't that expensive and I can record off it's HD locals in 720 by 480 and watch in the proper aspect ratio. 

I watched a recording off of cable last night that was done at the highest setting avilable to me It was off of the HD local channel and was wide screen and it filled the screen. It looked as good as any DVD does on the HDTV since it was recorded at the highest standard DVD bit rate and resolution. At that setting I can record 100 hours of video. I can burn it from the Hard Drive to DVD if desired. BTW it isn't desired as no local TV show is worth archiving IMHO. Once I've watched it I'm not interested in it.

If you are worried and you can get OTA or your cable company carries locals in Clear QAM then maybe you should look at the Magnavox 515 hard Drive models. I do have to use manual timers, However with th 515 model I can name them when I set them up so that the recordings show me name and time and date recorded. I can set for once a week, Monday to Friday or daily. I've got to recurring timers set for things that the dual tuner DVR doesn't have enough tuners for. Plus I get all the Subchannels such as Antenna. 4 Channel 13 PBS's etc.


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

Reading a few comments here about the dropping of a certain news channel. I have a few news channels I don't care for either but thankfully we all have access to all of them. I fear the day that is not true. Now back to our current topic of how we are all dropping D* because of losing Nat Geo for a few weeks...


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

ronsanjim said:


> Would never leave D* over this minor issue. Good riddance to FOX.


Not a minor issue in Dallas, as we are also going to lose our ABC station over this because the local ABC affiliate is owned by Belo Corp, which is owned by Fox. but, no, I would not drop DirecTV as long as the outage only goes for a couple of weeks at most - but beyond that, losing such a major station is going to cause defections.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

NR4P said:


> If they stop carrying Fox news, I'll sign another 2 year agreement.


Well, that's the only way the news channels _you_ and your half-dozen friends watch would actually gain viewers. lol.


----------



## Pepe Sylvia (May 10, 2010)

It's motivated me enough to research my options. If this drags on after football season, I might seriously consider going back to cable.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Only if DirecTV does not compensate me financially for the channels I am temporarily losing.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nope, in fact I'll pay them more for the sports pack and watch my college football on some out of market CSN. As long as I know we're fighting the greed, I'll play along.


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

Nope, not gong to sweat missing some wings games on my rsn. Though I will be inclined to call and politely see if there may be a programming credit of some sort


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

I was wish Dish when they stopped having the fox channels last year and I never left I left about 6 months later when my contract was up, but Its mainly Fox's fault they want to much money.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

No, I won't be jumping ship. Disputes between programmers and providers are like bad weather, always happening. Unless your totally dissatisfied with your service all you can do is ride out the storm.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm more likely to jump ship if they keep running those dueling crawlers that take up about a fifth of the screen. :lol:


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

If they drop Fox News along with the others, I will ask for and get a $20 discount monthly discount. After two months, I am gone as a subscriber.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mitchflorida said:


> If they drop Fox News along with the others, I will ask for and get a $20 discount monthly discount. After two months, I am gone as a subscriber.


How many times does it need to be said/typed that Fox News isn't part of this?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Not going to leave over the channels they are dropping Nov 1st. I occasionally watch the Fox Sport channel and they could affect the NHLCI package, but its unlikely. Even if they do, I'll still have my MSG channels which are more important to me. 

If we later lose the local Fox channel and Fox News, I still won't be going anywhere. I can get the local Fox channel OTA and record it on my OTA DVR. The local Fox affiliate, is about the only News Corp/Fox channel I watch.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

NO. I would miss SPEED for F1 & Nascar Trucks - and then FX for Justified. But it's near the end of season for Nascar and Justified is months off so, no issues if D* plays hardball and stands up to NewsCorp.

With tough times, ALL these companies need to realize that the consumer is at the bottom of the chain and when "it comes to push comes to shove", stuff like this will be dropped.

They cannot expect the bottom consumer to absorb the cost. WE WILL drop channels, plans, coverage, extras, add-ons, etc. to meet our budgets.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

DTV needs to be pressured into not making us pay for all these channels that we don't watch. DTV is ripping us off, not Fox. I don't mind paying for the 50 channels I care about, not the 200 that I don't.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nope, not going to leave.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

I couldn't care less about Fox, so I'm not going anywhere


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

No way I will quit. I might quit if Directv gives and and I get soaked on a bill increase.

Sick of this greed.


----------



## Racerbob (Aug 27, 2007)

I am sick of the greed also. I am also going to be upset if Speed channel is turned off right when the NASCAR season is in it's final weeks. They certainly do cover the sport as well or better than any other network.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

No.


----------



## Packersrule (Sep 10, 2007)

No - I am completely with DirecTV on this one. I don't think I will notice.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Won't be all THAT happy about waiting until "Son's of Anarchy" shows up on Netflix to see the rest of the season, but whatya gonna do????


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"mitchflorida" said:


> DTV needs to be pressured into not making us pay for all these channels that we don't watch. DTV is ripping us off, not Fox. I don't mind paying for the 50 channels I care about, not the 200 that I don't.


Do you not understand it is the channel providers who dictate a lot of this and not Directv, Comcast, Dish, etc? I am sure most every operator at this point would love to shove the channels that cost them a lot of $$ per sub into dedicated extra packages but they can't. The providers agreement with them states what type of package it will be in.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

To answer the question, no I will not leave. NFL Sunday Ticket trumps all.


----------



## IlliniOne82 (Aug 30, 2008)

Probably won't drop right away but will be monitoring this closely for several weeks. I'm a huge soccer fan and right now D* is the only option for all of the following; FSC and FS+ in HD and MLS Direct Kick. Not to mention the Champions League exclusive channels. A few months ago I got a much needed upgrade on one of my receivers but in the process locked in for a new 2 year contract. They just need to fix this so I don't have to make any tough decisions.


----------



## Sackchamp56 (Nov 10, 2006)

I couldnt care less about any of the affected channels.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I am a dedicated Formula One fan so I would miss Speed during the F1 season, I also enjoy the NASCAR Truck series. But I think if it happens it will not be for to long.

If it isn't settled by next spring I might investigate cable but I would not enjoy switching.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

Subscribed in August 1994

If I am finding the correct list:

FX -- watch a little (couple hours a week)
National Geographic Channel -- watch a very little though I like the idea of it being there
Speed Channel -- Zero
Fox Soccer Channel -- Zero
Fox Movie Channel -- watch none now since it's SD only, but HD I'd watch more
Fox Deportes -- Zero (didn't know it was even included)
FuelTV -- Zero

Fox Sports Channels -- I'm not exactly which of these are involved, but I probably watch most of these particularly in Baseball season and some for College Football. A lot of other avenues to get most of the content. 

So to sum up -- subscriber since 1994. I will be subscribed in 2012 no doubt. My vote is for DirecTV to take a hardline and see if they'll take a few more of Murdoch's channels with them if they leave.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

It's not just Fox channels having contract problems...Many are going to get more bad news Nov.1 when Belo television leaves, and some are local CBS and ABC stations. 
Belo owns 20 television stations reaching 14 percent of U.S. television households, including WFAA-TV in Dallas/Fort Worth, KHOU-TV in Houston, KING-TV in Seattle/Tacoma and KTVK-TV in Phoenix.

Statement: http://www.azfamily.com/directv/


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

And every one of them has a free transmitter you can watch them on with an antenna...so no loss in my book. Id rather not have to pay for locals at all. I get them and about 10 more DirecTv doesnt carry for free.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

No I will not leave. The content providers need to get a grip and realize that we are not a bottomless pit of $. They are supposed to make their $ on advertising, what we pay is just gravy. I hope DirecTV does not give in to Fox. I will miss Justified and the wife likes American Horror Story but we will be fine without them for however long it takes to get this done fairly.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Would only effect me with one FX so no i would not leave


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> And every one of them has a free transmitter you can watch them on with an antenna...so no loss in my book. Id rather not have to pay for locals at all. I get them and about 10 more DirecTv doesnt carry for free.


Unfortunately many with Directv don't live in areas that have antenna coverage, including where I live. That's how the satellite dish got started rural areas with no options at all.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

camo said:


> Unfortunately many with Directv don't live in areas that have antenna coverage, including where I live. That's how the satellite dish got started rural areas with no options at all.


Then if your locals are not available on satellite, you should qualify for LA channels if you actually cannot receive the station with an antenna.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Then if your locals are not available on satellite, you should qualify for LA channels if you actually cannot receive the station with an antenna.


No, he's saying that satellite is the only option for some people. It's DirecTV or Dish, or nothing.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> No, he's saying that satellite is the only option for some people. It's DirecTV or Dish, or nothing.


Yea, I understood that part. But if you have satellite, and your local affiliate is not carried by that provider, and you cannot receive it via an antenna, you can get that network from LA via satellite. So even if his local goes off the satellite, he should still qualify for DNS.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

txfeinbergs said:


> Not a minor issue in Dallas, as we are also going to lose our ABC station over this because the local ABC affiliate is owned by Belo Corp, which is owned by Fox. but, no, I would not drop DirecTV as long as the outage only goes for a couple of weeks at most - but beyond that, losing such a major station is going to cause defections.


True?

As of November 1st?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> True?
> 
> As of November 1st?


Yeah, it's true. We'll be losing WFAA ABC. http://www.wfaa.com/directv

However, it appears txfeinbergs is wrong about who owns Belo...Fox doesn't own Belo. Belo is a Dallas-based media company that owns 20 commercial broadcasting television stations and two regional 24-hour cable news television channels.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

txfeinbergs said:


> Not a minor issue in Dallas, as we are also going to lose our ABC station over this because the local ABC affiliate is owned by Belo Corp, which is owned by Fox. but, no, I would not drop DirecTV as long as the outage only goes for a couple of weeks at most - but beyond that, losing such a major station is going to cause defections.


No Sir.

Yes, you are about to lose WFAA. But PLEASE, Belo is NOT owned by Fox. Belo is a publicly traded corporation of its own, which owns stations across the country. It's only a coincidence that Belo and Fox both have the Nov. 1 deadline with DirecTV.

As for whether I'd leave....if we get the worst case scenario (losing BOTH Fox and the Belo stations such as KVUE here in Austin) then I'll have to take a look at Dish. Hopefully, this won't happen, but enough is enough.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

No. They'll get them back far before my contract is even up, assuming they even end up loosing the channels in the first place. 

I've had this problem with TWC a few times before and they resolved it, I did lose my local Fox station for a couple weeks one though.

Many of the channels are pretty popular and DirecTV would probably lose a SIGNIFICANT amount of customers if they got rid of them for good, myself included but I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

tumbleweed said:


> I am a dedicated Formula One fan so I would miss Speed during the F1 season, I also enjoy the NASCAR Truck series. But I think if it happens it will not be for to long.
> 
> If it isn't settled by next spring I might investigate cable but I would not enjoy switching.


+1

Only a few weeks left in in this years F1 and Truck seasons, but come February I would have to look at cable. After 8 years I'm sure Time Warner still sucks in my area, so I'd probably go the suspend route cause I'm sure I'd be back.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

only station we would miss is Nat Geo, the others are not worth it, so no would not leave


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Folks, no provider can afford to lose these channels, and the Broadcaster can't afford to lose DirecTV as a provider. 

This is just a poker game. Let it play out.


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely no!


----------



## Noncom23 (Oct 30, 2011)

YakeVlad said:


> No, I won't ever leave a service provider over a carriage dispute. I understand your question is reasonable, but doing so would just be providing the media corps which are asking for insane increases in fees more power at the negotiating table. We don't need to give the media corps more power at the table. Doing so just results in us as consumers paying more, because switching to another provider just delays the inevitable. Sooner or later the provider you switch to will be due to renegotiate their contract with the same media corp. You'll run into this problem wherever you go. It sucks but that's just the reality of the current environment. You're better off to pick the provider that gives you the quality of service and best selection of channels you watch and stick with it. There are many providers out there with much worse customer service and quality of service. Find a happy home and get comfortable unless something in those areas changes significantly.
> 
> As for those discussing corporate profit motivations, both News Corp. and D* are publicly traded companies so both of them have shareholders to which they answer. If shareholder value isn't increased from quarter to quarter or year to year, the boards get fired. So yes, both companies in this dispute have a profit interest to protect in this dispute. However, it's about time we as consumers say enough is enough. BofA is taking a beating over its new debit card fee and last I checked is reducing it as a result. It's time for the media corps to get the same message regarding trying to make up for ad revenue losses with crazy increases in carriage fees.


As I understand it Murdoch, Newscorp, owns 38% of DTV. So I don't get the dispute at all. At anyrate, if I lose Fox News, and no sign of return, I will look 
For alternate sources.
"The DIRECTV Group, Inc. (also DirecTV) is the largest direct broadcast satellite (DBS) TV provider in the U.S. (ahead of EchoStar's DISH Network). It has over 15 million customers in the U.S. and 4.1 million in Latin America. DirecTV is 38% owned by Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation (by way of the Fox Entertainment Group). [1] [2]"


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Nope not enough to leave. Although I do wish Uncle Rupe still owned D* this would never be an issue.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Noncom23 said:


> As I understand it Murdoch, Newscorp, owns 38% of DTV. So I don't get the dispute at all. At anyrate, if I lose Fox News, and no sign of return, I will look
> For alternate sources.
> "The DIRECTV Group, Inc. (also DirecTV) is the largest direct broadcast satellite (DBS) TV provider in the U.S. (ahead of EchoStar's DISH Network). It has over 15 million customers in the U.S. and 4.1 million in Latin America. DirecTV is 38% owned by Rupert Murdoch's News Corporation (by way of the Fox Entertainment Group). [1] [2]"


Your information is incorrect and outdated. Also, Fox News isn't part of this.


> In December 2006, News Corporation announced its intention to transfer its 38.5% controlling interest in The DirecTV Group, three regional Fox Sports Net stations and $550 million cash to Liberty Media in exchange for Liberty's 19% interest in News Corp., giving the Murdoch family tighter control of the latter firm.
> ...
> On June 16, 2010, Malone exchanged his preferred stock in DirecTV with equivalent amounts of common stock, reducing his voting interest in the company from 24% to 3%, with Malone resigning as Chairman and ending his managerial role at DirecTV.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV#History


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

After having Dish and cable in them past, I would not leave DTV if we lose a few overpriced channels.


----------



## txfeinbergs (Nov 16, 2005)

mnassour said:


> No Sir.
> 
> Yes, you are about to lose WFAA. But PLEASE, Belo is NOT owned by Fox. Belo is a publicly traded corporation of its own, which owns stations across the country. It's only a coincidence that Belo and Fox both have the Nov. 1 deadline with DirecTV.
> 
> As for whether I'd leave....if we get the worst case scenario (losing BOTH Fox and the Belo stations such as KVUE here in Austin) then I'll have to take a look at Dish. Hopefully, this won't happen, but enough is enough.


Ahh, ok, my mistake. Didn't realize it was just a coincidence (an unfortunate one at that!).


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

No FX, no NATGEO, No SpeedTV, I'm gone & will have cable before next Formula 1 race.


----------



## jeffgbailey (Feb 29, 2008)

nope...plus in contract


----------



## Noncom23 (Oct 30, 2011)

sigma1914 said:


> Your information is incorrect and outdated. Also, Fox News isn't part of this.
> 
> Thx for the update. Not saying Fox News is in it yet. Answering the OP's
> question, I would leave if Fox News was included, not so with the
> other channels...


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Nope not enough to leave. Although I do wish Uncle Rupe still owned D* this would never be an issue.


CallerID would be amazing under Rupert. Not only would you get the caller's info, but Rupert would get all your personal info, like voicemails, etc. :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I already left, but not because of Fox.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The only channel in this dispute which I would be disappointed in losing is Speed but with NASCAR season pretty much at an end and ESPN covering all the races, I should be OK until this mess is settled. Might have to readdress the issue come mid-february.


----------



## RDH416 (Oct 24, 2007)

No, would not. 

Appreciate DTV's willingness to stand up to any greedy (40% increase demanded) provider and say "that's unacceptable" for all of us. Last time I checked my personal revenues, they sure were not up anywhere near 40%, or even 4% for that matter!
Hang in there DTV!!!!


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

Not planning on leaving. I'm in Seattle, so we might lose King5 too.
I'm glad DirecTv is pushing back against these rate increases.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't care about Fox but I care about BELO. I just signed on with D* a month ago. Had I known of the dispute with Belo, I would have waited. But then, TW will eventually have to go through this too. To bad my HD set does not have an ATSC tuner, so hopefully I can find a reasonably priced HD tuner. If BELO falls through, I'll start looking for one, and that way I can get more locals in HD. Besides, sooner or later the other locals will also be in the same boat as BELO. My CRT is 8 1/2 years old, so I'll probably have to get a new set before my contract with D* is up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

What receive do you have? If you don't have an HR20, you can connect an AM21 to your DVR and get OTA. If you have a 20, you just need the antenna.


----------



## scm (Jan 22, 2007)

mnassour said:


> As for whether I'd leave....if we get the worst case scenario (losing BOTH Fox and the Belo stations such as KVUE here in Austin) then I'll have to take a look at Dish. Hopefully, this won't happen, but enough is enough.


I get KVUE just fine in HD with a cheap antenna. I don't know why DTV should pay for OTA programming when they seem quite happy with an ad driven OTA business model. Fox, or any cable channel, is another matter.

As far as leaving DTV over programming? If I would do that, I'd already be gone to Grande over the Longhorn Network. Fact is, DTVs technology has me by the short hairs. Whole home, Nomad to my iPad for offline watching when I travel, and now streaming on mobile devices? Not gonna change over programming.


----------



## stickywicket (Jan 26, 2006)

No. The only channel I will miss is the National Geographic Channel. Newscorp/Fox is greedy. Netflix was greedy too and look what happened. 

Just say NO D*.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Probably not since I enjoy Sunday Ticket

I dont really care about any of the Fox channels outside of the regular Fox channel. Me and my fiancee watch some of their shows. 

But frankly, I can live without it for some time.

If it lasted months, I may consider switching out of annoyance.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

No, not leaving.

If Fox and whoever else wants me to watch their stuff, make sure my carrier has it.

Otherwise, I'll watch something else.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I won't leave...as the account is in my wife's name and she doesn't watch the channels that are affected. Only channel I would miss would be National Geographic.

Either way, I won't lose sleep over it.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope, not going anywhere. Unless the NFLST were to go somewhere else.


----------



## tmo1138 (Jan 1, 2009)

-Draino- said:


> I for one would only miss 2 channels, Nat Geo and FX. Not enough for me to leave.


No.. and the only reason I switched from E* to DTV was that E* was CONSTANTLY having contract disputes.

DTV's receivers and technology are so much better than E* I just can't see myself going back to E* ever.

I'll wait for DTV to settle with Fox. Now if only they'd bring back G4...!


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Nope. I have QAM tuner backup on TWC. Besides, the World Series is over.


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

Well - I did finally jump ship. Install of Dish tomorrow.

This latest dispute is only a small part of it. I am tired of waiting for some HD channels on DTV. I am saving about $80 a month - this is offset by paying $300 up front for equipment. I have a feeling I will regret it but BBCA in HD, cricket from two other channels & red zone channel will hopefully prove me wrong (as well as FSC, but I am sure they will settle soon). My old HR20's have been painfully slow and starts freezing every evening, hopefully Dish's hardware will be more reliable. Anyway - I was reluctant to leave.

Oh well.


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I like NatGeo and Fox Sports Midwest. Now that the Cards' season is over, I won't watch a lot of FSM until spring. 

Advertisers will be barking by then.....


----------



## mpar1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Negative


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

I would leave, if not for the contract. I will likely drop my plan to the cheapest, since I only have my current plan for Versus, Nat Geo, and Speed. I can handle losing Versus.


----------



## Montezuma58 (May 24, 2004)

No. The only thing I would really miss, short term anyways, is Sons of Anarchy. For that there's iTunes or wait for DVD. Not worth the hassle of switching just for that.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> How many times does it need to be said/typed that Fox News isn't part of this?


Yet. 
The Fox News contract is coming up soon. It will probably end up with the same sort of rate increase as the ones currently being negotiated.



Davenlr said:


> And every one of them has a free transmitter you can watch them on with an antenna...so no loss in my book. Id rather not have to pay for locals at all. I get them and about 10 more DirecTv doesnt carry for free.


Many OTA stations do provide coverage to their entire DMA.



TheMoose said:


> No FX, no NATGEO, No SpeedTV, I'm gone & will have cable before next Formula 1 race.


Suspend DirecTV and get cable until the dispute is over then go back top DirecTV and look at cables next dispute.



DawgLink said:


> Probably not since I enjoy Sunday Ticket
> 
> I don't really care about any of the Fox channels outside of the regular Fox channel. Me and my fiancee watch some of their shows.
> 
> ...


The Nice thing about the regular Fox OTA channels is sooner or later anything you missed will be rerun.



Dazed & Confused said:


> I'm more likely to jump ship if they keep running those dueling crawlers that take up about a fifth of the screen. :lol:


I keep forgetting to look at my basic cable subscription I keep as a backup to see if they are running there too. I suspect that Fox only puts them on the DirecTV feed and not Dishnetworks feed and that cable gets them with a antenna or a fiber feed.


----------



## riprecked (Oct 11, 2009)

Not going anywhere. It won't take long for the NHL teams and other sports to start complaining to Fox about lack of distribution of their games. This will be settled quickly.


----------



## Marlbs (Feb 19, 2010)

I am not going to leave, but I am not going to be happy about it and I fully expect DirecTV to make it right.

Besides loosing my HD feeds on NHLCI for Fox RSNs, I will loose my local Blue Jacket games, and I will not be able to see the last 5 episides of the SOA on Fox, there by being forced to pay $2.99 per episode to stream them from Amazon to get to see them.

Beyond that I will not be able to see the final F1 races on Speed and that too is a major loss to me.

Honestly however, I have been looking at switching for some time, but because I have always paid for the NHLCI for the season, I am going to wait till the season is over before looking again at a switch.

For me as a very long time customer with DirecTV, like I told them when they pulled Versus, it is stuff like this that drives me away from wanting to continue to be a DirecTV subscriber and I strongly suggest that you fix it because the impact to customers like me is simply too great.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I applaud DIRECTV for standing up for its customers! I firmly believe that this will be resolved and if the channels are switched off it will not last too long. To those who say they will leave DIRECTV, why? DIRECTV is standing up for your wallet and thats how you thank them? That really shows the character of some people. Oh and NO I am not leaving DIRECTV. Thank you DIRECTV for standing up for me!

This is nothing more than a union type issue. 

FOX/NEWSCORP=Employer DIRECTV=Union CUSTOMERS=Employees


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I applaud DIRECTV for coming to an agreement and resolving this!


----------



## ldgatlin (Sep 23, 2007)

I would stay, D has been good to me, would miss the channels but not enough to switch.


----------



## rjdude (Mar 9, 2005)

DirecTV and FOX have just completed negotiations and how signed a new agreement according to the LA Times.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Time to move on.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

As this is now a moot point, I make a motion for the mods to close this thread.

All in favor...


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yeah, put a amen to it.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

ATARI said:


> As this is now a moot point, I make a motion for the mods to close this thread.
> 
> All in favor...


I second the motion............


----------



## RichardS (Jan 2, 2007)

RDH416 said:


> No, would not.
> 
> Appreciate DTV's willingness to stand up to any greedy (40% increase demanded) provider and say "that's unacceptable" for all of us. Last time I checked my personal revenues, they sure were not up anywhere near 40%, or even 4% for that matter!
> Hang in there DTV!!!!


I will lose the Predators hockey games on FSTennesee and FSS. However, I can deal with the loss until the effects of the stuff News Corp is smoking wears off and they strike a reasonable deal with DirecTV.

...all in favor of the mods closing this thread, please vote aye!


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

So what's the agreement?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

buggs1a said:


> So what's the agreement?


The channels stay up.

Beyond that we don't know details like how long, which channels exactly, how much money or percent increase, or things like extra features (VOD, streaming, etc.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No.

Just wanted my 2.4 cents in before thread closed, even though it's moot for the time being.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Tom. I appreciate the response.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

On to the MSG programming debate.......................


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Those who want this thread closed, fine, no problemo I am sure.... but in the mean time, you can unsub.....


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Those who want this thread closed, fine, no problemo I am sure.... but in the mean time, you can unsub.....


Not good enough. This thread must be closed immediately.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

No. Wouldn't miss them at all.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Has any provider of any type in the history of mankind ever let any [even remotely popular] channels go dark? I see this scare tactic used by both sides all the time where they spew hatred towards each other and always, on the eve of the "deadline", they suddenly have a breakthrough and sign the deal .

I know DirecTV dropped G4, but come on, thats G4, not a real channel.

I think they also had some dispute with some sports channel and dropped it for a while? It wasn't a popular channel though, some random channel in the 600's.

What I'm getting at is that no provider would ever drop something like FOX and NatGeo type channels. Nor would any broadcaster give up 20 million viewers.


----------

